# Extra long foreskin



## Cakes (Jul 30, 2002)

Hello,

My 3yo old son seems to have a significantly longer foreskin then most other intact boys we know. The Dr said it is normal and probably is but ...................I am just curoius if anyone else out there has any experience with a foreskin that is a good 1/4inch longer then the penis. So far it does not seem to be a problem. I presume it is hereditary but we'll never know for sure, my DH is circ.

Julianne


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I'm confused. What do you mean by .25 inches longer than the penis. Like a lip or overhang? DS has one, but I thought that was perfectly normal (gotta be more than 1/4 inch!).

Kay


----------



## Cakes (Jul 30, 2002)

Maybe my biology 101 is failing me.
In talking to my DH we have come up with the following:
The penis itself is about 2inches long and the for skin is a 1/4 to a 1/2 an inch beyond the tip of the penis. Therefore the foreskin will "balloon" when he urinates.

I hope that clarifies the question a bit.

Julianne


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

That's normal. Both of my boys are like that.


----------



## Acksiom (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cakes*
My 3yo old son seems to have a significantly longer foreskin then most other intact boys we know. The Dr said it is normal and probably is

It absolutely is.

First of all, there can be quite a bit of variance between foreskin lengths. Some guys have barely enough to cover the glans, or even less, while others have even more length than your son does.

Second of all, he's only three -- remember, he's still got a lot of growing to do! As time passes, his penis may 'catch up' with his foreskin length. Or, his foreskin might grow even comparably longer than his penis that it is now. Or it might keep pretty much the ratio it has now.

All of which are perfectly normal and nothing to worry about.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cakes*
but ...................I am just curoius if anyone else out there has any experience with a foreskin that is a good 1/4inch longer then the penis.

Hmmm. . .I'd have to say the Goat's is about that. But I don't have much experience with it, though -- just a few washings during bed baths, right after he got out of critical care.

Come to think of it, that's actually rather reassuring. He's a 75-year-old stroke victim with a severely weak left leg and a basically useless left arm; I've been his sole caregiver for over 7 & 1/2 years now, and his foreskin is pretty much the _last_ thing I worry myself about as far as his health is concerned. I worry more about his hair, in fact.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cakes*
So far it does not seem to be a problem. I presume it is hereditary but we'll never know for sure, my DH is circ.

Here's a suggestion: ask yourself how worried you'd be about the size of a _daughter's_ prepuce.

Does that give you a more confident perspective?

I know the intact male prepuce can seem quite mysterious and alien and unpredictable, when one lives in a culture that, except to denigrate and trivialize it, almost completely silences any discussion of it. . .but really, we've all, men and women alike, been getting along with them just fine for millions of years now without any real troubles. Right?


----------



## Acksiom (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cakes*
The penis itself is about 2inches long and the for skin is a 1/4 to a 1/2 an inch beyond the tip of the penis. Therefore the foreskin will "balloon" when he urinates.

I hope that clarifies the question a bit.

Yes, it does!

Be reassured. The ballooning shows that it's doing its job. The preputial orifice is staying nice and tight to keep the nasties out. It will loosen up as he matures and becomes more capable of self-care. Relax. Everything is on schedule.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

There are photos of normal and not normal in this link. I suspect your son's looks like the normal photo from your description:

http://www.mja.com.au/public/issues/...w10610_fm.html

Right?

Frank


----------



## ~Jenna~ (Dec 7, 2003)

I think it's normal - my ds has a very long foreskin also.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

my DS has long foreskin also.

it's his windsock


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:

it's his windsock
LOL! DS has a long foreskin, too. We call it his 'fiveskin'.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

OT, Hey Frank did you mean to post that in another thread (foreskin opening too small, doc recommended circ)?


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

My ds has a very long foreskin too.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 20, 2001)

Cakes... I think that 1/4 inch past the end of the glans is dead on normal. Absolutly. In fact- I have never seen a baby with a foreskin less than that.

There is a picture on CIRP which has been bugging me for some time- it's a picture of the most long foreskin I have ever seen on a baby- and it is supposed to be depicting a "normal nonretractable prepuce" well... I think that the kid in the picture is perfectly fine... but I really don't like to have that picture illustrate "normal" when probably very few intact boys have foreskins that size. I'd rather it said, "Healthy and slightly longer than average non-retratable foreskin"
http://www.cirp.org/library/normal/

This whole idea of a redundant foreskin is just bizarre... to a circumcised doctor- it's all redundant... when they do a circumcision they have to just arbitrarily decide what they will cut off- they wind up with this insane ego trip where they think they know where someone else's essential sexual anatomy ends- tell that Dr. next time... "I think you have a redundant ego."

Love Sarah


----------



## Cakes (Jul 30, 2002)

Thank you everyone for your reassurance.
Sarah the picture you sent looks exactly like my son.
I feel much more confident about the "normalcy" of my sons foreskin.

Julianne


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheacoby*
OT, Hey Frank did you mean to post that in another thread (foreskin opening too small, doc recommended circ)?


Uh, no,







(blush!)







I meant to post the link Sarah did. I got in a rush and didn't look at the link before I posted it. Bad me!







:

Frank


----------



## Cakes (Jul 30, 2002)

I still thought it was interesting!








Thanks again for all the info!
Julianne


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Foreskin lengths vary- even from day to day in each boy! Depending on how warm it is or whatever. My eldest has just enough to cover the glans, while his younger brother has a bit more that goes to a point. I've seen other boys that definitely have more of an overhang.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

My oldest son and youngest son look like the pic Frank posted but my middle son looks like the second pic in the link Sarah posted. Thank you for posting it makes me feel better


----------

